# CO2art yes or no ?



## PierreG (Nov 29, 2014)

I can't decide if CO2art are good for the price (the dual stage)?

My feeling is yes, but I have some little doubt! 


http://www.co2art.co.uk/collections...l-stage-regulator-and-solenoid-magnetic-valve 

See the anonymous poll. 

*You can add a brief WHY in the discussion. *

*Please*, I don't want to build or purchase a regulator from a member here or talk about other brand or link to other discussions who talk about how easy to build one....

Thank you!


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

I voted yes. I've really been wanting to try it out. I dont see any reason why it might suck. If there's a option for a better than 'standard' needle valve, I'd get it. Make sure they know you're north American.


----------



## PierreG (Nov 29, 2014)

oldpunk78 said:


> I voted yes. I've really been wanting to try it out. I dont see any reason why it might suck. If there's a option for a better than 'standard' needle valve, I'd get it. Make sure they know you're north American.


 Thanks 

Yes, they have what they call the "precision SMC" valve for a big 7$ more!(I know it's not an Ideal valve!). I need to specify at check out CGA320


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

They seem like they have pretty good Custer service too. When they 1st offered the 2-stage reg, I told them that I'd love to do a review for them. We emailed back and forth a few times and I was waiting for them to send it to me. It never happened. .. I think they just forgot or something had changed. We were waiting for the addition of a new solenoid. I haven't looked for while, it might be out by now.


----------



## ichy (Apr 6, 2015)

Get a good needle valve! Mine floats really bad, is inconsistent and the difference between just right and too much seems like just a touch of finger!


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

What a great price. Can't wait to see the outcome.


----------



## PierreG (Nov 29, 2014)

ichy said:


> Get a good needle valve! Mine floats really bad, is inconsistent and the difference between just right and too much seems like just a touch of finger!


 Thanks!

In the worst case scenario, is it possible to change the needle valve on there 2 stages reg?

http://www.co2art.co.uk/collections...l-stage-regulator-and-solenoid-magnetic-valve

I will pick the SMC precision needle valve. If that needle valve is bad, I make a product review video...


----------



## PierreG (Nov 29, 2014)

I just order a 2 stages regulator.....with full accessories  Will see!

day 1


----------



## PierreG (Nov 29, 2014)

I receive my CO2 regulator with the CGA320 adaptor

*Between the adaptor nipple and the bottle, a washer is probably require? ....if yes....it's missing !* 

I look during 10 minutes in the packaging...nothing!


----------



## ichy (Apr 6, 2015)

PierreG said:


> I receive my CO2 regulator with the CGA320 adaptor
> 
> *Between the adaptor and the bottle, a washer is probably require? ....if yes....it's missing !*


Correct and you cant run it without..it will leak!

If you have a beer brew store or hydrophonic store near by they will have.

Is it twist tied to the solenoid power cord?


----------



## PierreG (Nov 29, 2014)

ichy said:


> Is it twist tied to the solenoid power cord?


Good idea...but out of luck! No washer attached...


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

There could be an o ring you're not seeing on the part the adapter screws into. You will definitely need a washer for the adapter that goes to your cylinder assuming it's not an o ring type. (Most aren't)


----------



## PierreG (Nov 29, 2014)

No O ring  

Now, it's metal to metal....

I sent an email to CO2Art


----------



## alohamonte (Jul 25, 2006)

I'd return it. Scratches and dirt? Jeez.


----------



## PierreG (Nov 29, 2014)

alohamonte said:


> I'd return it. Scratches and dirt? Jeez.


I am in Canada....shipping cost and delay. If it's working nicely (when I receive the washer), I can deal with it...


----------



## dru (Mar 9, 2013)

I am strongly considering ordering one in the near future

For the price, my expectations are low


----------



## charlie 1 (Oct 22, 2006)

I`m sure a welding supply store or fire extinguisher service centre would have a washer for a buck or less.
http://www.yellowpages.ca/search/si/1/Welding+Equipment+&+Supplies/Montreal+QC
http://www.yellowpages.ca/search/si/1/Fire+Extinguishers/Montreal


----------



## PierreG (Nov 29, 2014)

I receive 2 washers! It was fast shipping!


See the inside of the top left gauge. It's misplaces. Not critical but not fun !


----------



## exv152 (Jun 8, 2009)

Hook her up and let's see how she performs!


----------



## PierreG (Nov 29, 2014)

Do you see the space inside the top left gauge?


----------



## exv152 (Jun 8, 2009)

PierreG said:


> Do you see the space inside the top left gauge?


Yeah, you don't even get that with used evil bay regs, go figure.:wink:


----------



## PierreG (Nov 29, 2014)

The CO2art support answer for my new gauge :

_"Please note that every regulator is tested for leaks before shipped and the person who did the test on your regulator probably did not take enough attention. 

Also its looks like your gauge has been moved during the transport. You can easily fix this by moving the gauge back to its original position.

However if you are not happy with the product you receive we can arrange return for you and sent you replacement."_

It's inside  If I open it to fix it and it's not working after.....who will be responsible? Will see....


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

All you have to do is gently push the top/front of the gauge back. Well, that's all mine needed.


----------



## dru (Mar 9, 2013)

If it is functional I wouldn't let it bother me


----------



## PierreG (Nov 29, 2014)

oldpunk78 said:


> All you have to do is gently push the top/front of the gauge back. Well, that's all mine needed.


You are right ! it move the inside a bit. ..not perfectly...but much better!

Not critical if functional...I agree.......but if I want to resale it, it can be a bit more difficult!

I just receive an message: CO2art will send me a new gauge


----------



## dru (Mar 9, 2013)

Good to hear the service is responsive


----------



## PierreG (Nov 29, 2014)

From that picture....which gauge is the low pressure gauge ?


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

Obviously, the left one. Where's this going? Did they send you the wrong one?


----------



## PierreG (Nov 29, 2014)

Yes !!! lollllllll

They ship me the wrong one....I even send a picture....

Missing washer...need to wait......reg scratch....bad gauge....bad replacement gauge..no instruction with any part ex: for the CO2 drop checker...need to reed an entire blog and no color chart. 

I purchase for 300$ of equipment at CO2Art...mistake or not?

It's written low pressure gauge on the order but the shipping person took to much CO2 ! loll


----------



## ichy (Apr 6, 2015)

wow that's frustrating!


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

Wow. That's really unlucky.


----------



## PierreG (Nov 29, 2014)

It as nothing to do with luck !

The customer service is good but it's somewhere in the shipping QC/QA process where it's deficient.

With Chines product they should be more careful in tem of QC and also provide instruction and warranty card with there products.

They will ship me a new gauge (thanks Miroslav)


----------



## PierreG (Nov 29, 2014)

I receive a new gauge, fast delivery !

I finally install my regulator with a CO2art "Aluminium Aquarium Inline CO2 Bubble Counter with build in check valve". 

The water in the counter leak when the pressure rise. I try with and without Teflon tape on the bottom part and also try to "move" the inside black washer to verify of any dirt. I play for 2 hours with the counter, but it always leak! 

I finally decide to put full silicone inside and outside! I will wait 46 hrs for drying....no rush! That should to the job.

To be fair, not the best product but CO2Art have an excellent customer service!


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

That looks like an adapter in the bottom of the bubble counter. I must assume you got the smc needle valve. How do you like it?


----------



## PierreG (Nov 29, 2014)

Yes, it's a SMC valve. 

I just install the bubble counter...(it's dry and seal forever!). It was easy to set at 28 bubbles/10 sec.

It look OK in general, when it's adjusted you can lock it with a nut. 

It's my first needle, I can't compare.

I will test every 24 hrs if it kept the same rate.

The solenoid is very hot. I can't hold my hand on it. I am planning to stop the lightning and the CO2....between 12:00 to 14:00. That should help on the long run.

Have a good weekend


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

Silicon likely won't fix this. Bubble counter like this one are notorious for issues when they aren't put together just right. I've never had one like this one but it looks like from where you've siliconed it that it might not be properly assembled. 

The only place I can think of that would leak water would be where I've drawn the arrow. (Assuming it's two pieces) Is that where it's leaking from? Sometimes it's just the washer under the clear plastic part that isn't seated correctly too.








This is why I like the cheap the glass counters. There's nothing to go wrong


----------



## PierreG (Nov 29, 2014)

You are right

I try to dissembled where you draw the arrow to check the small gasket inside (with some tools) but I was not able and I was afraid to brake it. 

I also put silicone inside over the gasket and screw the top tight after....not the best job, but that should help also.

It doesn't leak anymore so far!....


----------



## charlie 1 (Oct 22, 2006)

oldpunk78 said:


> This is why I like the cheap the glass counters. There's nothing to go wrong


The acrylic version is even better, since it does not snap as easy as it`s glass counterpart:wink:


----------



## PierreG (Nov 29, 2014)

When I did my water change this morning, I stop my sump pump and I discover then ....the solenoid make some noise...a small "hummmmmm"....is it normal for solenoid to make some noise (and very hot)?.........it's not really important because everything are in a cabinet....


----------



## ichy (Apr 6, 2015)

Yes, most solenoids are being held open by an electromagnet. As long as there is power to the coil it generates a magnetic field and holds the valve open. That is why they get hot and hum a little...


----------



## PierreG (Nov 29, 2014)

Thanks

I also read somewhere, the low voltage one (12v) are not getting so hot and are better on the long run....


----------



## ichy (Apr 6, 2015)

I have no personal experience with the 12v'ers but in general
Less heat=longer life on most devices.


----------



## kkholiday (Feb 11, 2015)

Purchased a dual stage based on reviews installed yesterday works great no issues


----------



## charlie 1 (Oct 22, 2006)

kkholiday said:


> Purchased a dual stage based on reviews installed yesterday works great no issues


Congrats!, That`s what i read from most folks that bought it.
Your stars are better aligned than PierreG:hihi:


----------



## PierreG (Nov 29, 2014)

charlie 1 said:


> Congrats!, That`s what i read from most folks that bought it.
> Your stars are better aligned than PierreG:hihi:


Holiday....I see it's your first post on the forum, welcome!

Good news, happy for you. My regulator is working fine after 2 days. It was mostly shipping problem and the bubble counter leak. I maybe help them to improve there shipping QC 

Can you show some pictures? Which regulator ? Any bubble counter with it?

The Bazooka Diffuser is great (a bit expensive) & very fine bubbles!


----------



## kkholiday (Feb 11, 2015)

Pierre G yes shipping issue as well, ordered dual stage bubble counter glass etc. GLA atomizer post pics tomorrow


----------



## Zoomy (Sep 13, 2014)

My order arrived a couple of days ago...I think it only took about 3 days from shipping to arrival at my door. Packaged beautifully, everything perfectly intact. Hopefully I can get things set up in the coming week or so. DH is nearly finished building my stand, so then tank can be set up, pick up my 5# tank...substrate and decor in, plants, water, CO2...yay!!


----------



## PierreG (Nov 29, 2014)

I fill approx. 80% of water in my bubble counter (Aluminium Aquarium Inline CO2 Bubble Counter with build in check valve)
and 36 hrs later, the level is at 40% and I don't see or feel any water leak....it's dry outside. 

Hummmm.....any idea why?


----------



## Donald Corbett (Apr 1, 2015)

I ordered their dual stage, 70mm intense diffuser, and the regulator bubble counter. Shipping was quicker then I thought and everything has worked flawlessly so far. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PierreG (Nov 29, 2014)

Share some pics !


----------



## Freemananana (Jan 2, 2015)

I'm on a fair budget and I was wondering if I should buy this: ~$80 (USD)

http://www.co2art.co.uk/products/aquarium-co2-dual-stage-regulator-and-solenoid-magnetic-valve

Dual gauge regulator (says 2 stage?), solenoid, and needle valve. Seems like a tough deal to beat even with a used regulator. I can pick up a bubble counter and drop checker on amazon, a tank locally, and a DIY reactor most likely. Close to $100 before the tank. Probably $200 with a tank depending on tank size.


----------



## Zoomy (Sep 13, 2014)

Donald Corbett said:


> I ordered their dual stage, 70mm intense diffuser, and the regulator bubble counter. Shipping was quicker then I thought and everything has worked flawlessly so far.


Really glad to read this. That's pretty much the same set-up I received in the past week. I've run into an added delay setting my tank up...yesterday my clutch went on my car (I'll still take this over replacing an automatic transmission, mind you!) and I'm stuck at home until our shop can fit it in on Thurs. So no trip to pick up my Co2 canister.


----------



## iceburg (Jan 30, 2015)

Freemananana said:


> I'm on a fair budget and I was wondering if I should buy this: ~$80 (USD)
> 
> http://www.co2art.co.uk/products/aquarium-co2-dual-stage-regulator-and-solenoid-magnetic-valve


I ordered the same regulator Friday morning, but when I bought it it was more like $106 US. They have a currency selection menu at the top of their pages so you can preview the cost, but Paypal actually charged me a worse exchange rate. I think it was still a pretty good deal though. My LFS only sells a single stage regulator for about the same price. 

Be sure to select the American solenoid plug from the dropdown and to specify in your order comments that you want the CGA320 threading so that you can use a U.S. standard tank.

I'll post my thoughts on the regulator once it arrives and I have it up and running.


----------



## Freemananana (Jan 2, 2015)

Got it, did not know they had a currency thing on the top of the page. The Euro is only $1.12 right now, so that is close enough for me to write off as 'the same' when calculating cost. Paypal is sneaky... I'll explore some other avenues.


----------



## PierreG (Nov 29, 2014)

After 10 days...everything is running smooth...!

I need to play with the needle just a bit every 2-3 days to adjust the bubble count. The cause is maybe the room temperature and pressure variation...


----------



## howardryan12 (Dec 13, 2014)

Currently have had mine for several weeks now. I am working with them to resolve an issue though. One of the dials seems to have stopped working, and somewhere I'm leaking Co2 (Got a refill after switching regulators, and it only last ~2weeks). I've got to go get a refill to water/soap test it. I'll post back after we determine the issue.


----------



## Donald Corbett (Apr 1, 2015)

Been running the basic 2 stage with the intense diffuser on a 55g with PH controller for weeks now without issue. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PierreG (Nov 29, 2014)

I run the low pressure at 40psi as recommended by CO2art and after 5-6 days, the pressure drop at 30psi (with a fresh CO2 bottle). 

*Is it normal?*

Also, I run at 4-5 bubbles/sec (on my 130g) 9 hr/day and after a week, the bubble counter lost approx. 50% of water. I got the following answer from CO2art. "Please note thigh working pressure or high bubble rate can push some of the water out from the bubble counter but it should not push it all. High bubble rate some of the water will get lost as the bubbles will push the water out from the bubble counter so this is normal and you do not have to be alarmed. "

I am not alarmed at all....But that's mean I need to open the bubble counter every week to add water ? not very practical....


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

It's like that with all bubble counters when you use water. As far as the pressure is concerned, have you tried putting it back to where you wanted it? That just happens sometimes at first then goes away.


----------



## dru (Mar 9, 2013)

Check valve after the bubble counter = never have to fill the bubble counter

At least that is my lazy way of doing it


----------



## AlanLe (Jan 10, 2013)

I refill half of the water in my bubble counter every 3+ weeks. If you need you refill every week then it's not normal. I run mine at 35psi. 


-Alan


----------



## Donald Corbett (Apr 1, 2015)

I'm using oil that came with a previous kit and having no issues. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Freemananana (Jan 2, 2015)

Mineral oil or something that doesn't evaporate is recommended for a bubble counter.


----------



## PierreG (Nov 29, 2014)

oldpunk78 said:


> It's like that with all bubble counters when you use water. As far as the pressure is concerned, have you tried putting it back to where you wanted it? That just happens sometimes at first then goes away.


 "putting it back to where you wanted it?" I don't understand...initially, it was to high (around 55psi...I believe) when I install the system 2-3 weeks ago and CO2art say to set it at around 40 PSI.

will see...
Thanks



Freemananana said:


> Mineral oil or something that doesn't evaporate is recommended for a bubble counter.


 What kind of mineral oil....just to be sure....thanks

What are the potential risk(s) ?

_That's what I found not so good from CO2art....no instruction or user manual with the parts.....only few video on the website and some long blog. CO2art never mentioned the use of mineral oil..._



dru said:


> Check valve after the bubble counter = never have to fill the bubble counter
> 
> At least that is my lazy way of doing it


My bubble counter has a check valve before.....I can maybe add another one after ....doesn't cost much to try. 
Thanks


----------



## Freemananana (Jan 2, 2015)

Baby oil, glycerin (food safe), food safe mineral oil (Not sure which), RO water, food grade innox (lubricant), etc. There are a ton of options. I think RO water is the safest because you don't have any risk of it feeding into your diffuser and messing with it. Diffusers aren't made to process much other than CO2 so thick oil is a definitely no-no. I would run food grade innox lubricant since I have been using that stuff religiously at work for years. It essentially doesn't evaporate so it should have a great shelf life inside a bubble counter.


----------

